# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  avviso bonario: rata pagata in ritardo

## moreno

Buonasera a tutti, riepilogo la situazione.
il 16/03/09 l'ade invia un avviso bonario di  2.827,51 (imposta  2.469 + sanzioni  246,90 + interessi  111,61).
Viene rateizzato il tutto in 6 rate (04/05/09-31/08/09-30/11/09-01/03/10-31/05/10-31/08/10).
Ad oggi sono state pagate 5 delle 6 rate, manca quella con scadenza 31/08/10.
La seconda rata è stata pagata il 04/09/09 anzichè il 31/08/09.
Qualche giorno fa arriva una cartella iscritta a ruolo il 08/03/10 che tiene conto solo delle prime tre rate pagate e intima di pagare la metà dell'imposta ( 1.234,50), il 30% delle sanzioni sugli originari  2.469 depurati di quanto pagato nelle prime tre rate oltre ad interessi vari.
Sempbrerebbe pertanto che il ritardato pagamento della seconda rata (QUATTRO GIORNI!!!) abbia fatto decadere la rateizzazione.
Vi chiedo le seguenti cose:
1) Non esiste alcuna norma a cui aggrapparsi per annullare la cartella? Siamo in un periodo difficile ed un aggravio di sanzioni di 500 euro non è una casa da poco.
2) L'iscrizione a ruolo (08/03/10) non è avvenuta subito dopo il ritardato pagamento della seconda rata ma addirittura dopo la quarta (anche se forse loro ne considerano pagate solo tre perchè la quarta era stata pagata da poco -01/03/10. Potrebbe essere che loro abbiano iscritto la somma a ruolo solo perchè era passato un anno dall'avviso bonario e risultava loro un credito ancora aperto, e non quindi per il ritardo nel pagamento della seconda rata?
Vi ringrazio in anticipo per tutti i consigli che vorrete inviare.

----------


## moreno

non c'è nessuno che può darmi una mano sulla questione? ringrazio in anticipo

----------


## ZLATAN72

> non c'è nessuno che può darmi una mano sulla questione? ringrazio in anticipo

  Hai per caso già appurato la motivazione della iscrizione a ruolo ? A me è capitato il caso in cui fu indicato un codice atto errato e pertanto la cartella che ne consegui fu annullata in autotutela. Nel caso in cui l'iscrizione sia per il ritardato versamento di una rata , penso che tu abbia poche possibilità , visto che nelle istruzioni per la rateazione sono abbastanza chiari sulle cause di decadenza. Ciao.

----------


## Giuseppe C.76

:Frown: 
Ciao Moreno, ha me e capitatat la stessa cosa per un cliente che ha pagato in ritardo di una settimana una rata e anticipando la seguente, ed anche a lui e arrivata la cartella....   :Frown: morale della favola.... :Frown: 
l'ade non ha voluto saperne e ha chiesto il dovuto in un unica soluzione con la scusante di... MANCATO PAGAMENTO.

----------


## moreno

grazie a tutti.
ieri sono stato all'ADE e non ci sono possibilità, si decade dalla rateizzazione anche con un solo giorno di ritardo e vengono applicate sanzioni del 30% sull'intero importo originario dell'avviso bonario.
Sono dei ladri legalizzati!!!

----------


## robil

> grazie a tutti.
> ieri sono stato all'ADE e non ci sono possibilità, si decade dalla rateizzazione anche con un solo giorno di ritardo e vengono applicate sanzioni del 30% sull'intero importo originario dell'avviso bonario.
> Sono dei ladri legalizzati!!!

  Purtroppo si... seguo personalmente la rateizzazione di un avviso bonario di un mio cliente (che "bombardo" costantemente in prossimità delle scadenze evidenziando appunto che il ritardo anche di un solo giorno determina l'applicazione delle sanzioni ordinarie) e aimè il ritardo anche di un solo giorno fa si che si decada dall'agevolazione della sanzione. Non ci sono rimedi.

----------


## roberta66

avete risposto anche al mio quesito.
Ho lo stesso identico problema con la seconda rata pagata in ritardo e l'agenzia delle entrate non ha voluto sentire ragioni.
Della serie...."hai da pagà e zitto"
Grazie di esistere

----------


## Il Gabbiano

la norma è chiara: art 3bis c. 4 dlgs 462/1997

----------


## Dr. Pippu

Ricorda però che devi scomputare l'ammontare delle rate pagate dal totale che devi versare!

----------

